# Florida Man Carjacked Mail Post Truck



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

My application for the 85rtt was in that truck. Thanks for fucking that up Mr McFeely.





HOLLY HILLS, Fla. - A man was injured in a crash Saturday after stealing a mail truck and leading police on a chase, according to the Holly Hill Police Department.

A mail carrier said Jesse Estep approached her outside the mail truck parked at Florida Health Care in Holly Hill, pointed a canister of Mace at her and demanded the keys to the mail truck, police said.

Estep drove out of the parking lot and eventually was pursued by police as he went onto I-95, northbound, where he crashed in the area of mile marker 278, authorities said.

Estep at one point tried to swerve and hit two deputies who were on the side of the road deploying stop sticks, authorities said.

After hitting a guardrail, Estep ended up on the side of the highway, where he told deputies he was high on cocaine and methamphetamine.

Estep was injured in the crash and taken to Advent Health.
Estep faces multiple charges, including grand theft auto, aggravated assault on a law enforcement officer and aggravated fleeing and elluding.

This is not Estep's first run-in with police. He has been in and out of the Volusia County jail over the last 10 years on charges ranging from burglary and theft to assault on a law enforcement officer.


----------

